# Carrot Burgers



## Janet218 (May 10, 2011)

Ingredients:

200g diced carrots 

55g crushed corn flakes cereal 

2 eggs, beaten 

1 stick celery, finely chopped 

1 tablespoon minced onion 

1/2 teaspoon salt 

1/8 teaspoon pepper 

2 tablespoons vegetable oil 

6 baps or hamburger buns to serve 


Preparation method:

1. Place the carrots in a saucepan with a small amount of water. Bring to the boil; reduce heat. Cover and cook for 5 minutes or until tender; drain. Combine carrots, corn flakes, eggs, celery, onion, salt, and pepper in a bowl and mix well. Form into six patties. Heat oil in a frying pan over medium heat; cook patties for 3 minutes on each side or until browned. Serve on baps if desired.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Sounds interesting ...


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks! Always looking for great ways to use all the garden veggies and fresh eggs. :flower:


----------



## Neil36 (May 19, 2011)

It sounds delicious to me..!!
Can we add some crispy fried chicken fillet in this carrot burger???


----------

